# Did upfront fares just hit California??



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Is this the kind of message you got when upfront pricing hit?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Is this the kind of message you got when upfront pricing hit?
> 
> View attachment 678546


That’s the message I got In Chicago today


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

That chick in the photo looks like she had a gun held to her head to get that smile.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Is this the kind of message you got when upfront pricing hit?
> 
> View attachment 678546


Yep.

You're ****ed like a Kardashian in a locker room.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

This is bad news. It means our fares will be significantly lower. Instead of $.64 mile it will now be $.34....bullshit.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah I open the app this morning and saw that also, but so far it's only coming up in the radar trips but it's been coming up in the radar trips for weeks so I don't know what's happening


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah I open the app this morning and saw that also, but so far it's only coming up in the radar trips but it's been coming up in the radar trips for weeks so I don't know what's happening


Interesting. My California locale has not gotten radar, as far as I know. Haven't seen any indications. I'll have to see what my first few trips look like next time I drive. This is kind of a deal breaker for me.

I assume the only way to know if pay is reduced is to retroactively calculate the time and distance to compare what the trip would have normally paid?

I have to wonder if the grandfathered rates drivers have been receiving will still be factored in to upfront, or is this Uber's big chance to do away with that too?

I may be seeing a lot more Lyft rides in my future. By the way, Lyft has not copied this feature, right? For those who already have upfront, did Lyft adjust its pay schedule when it hit?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Shout out to any Uber employee who is lurking.... how much would it cost to have you download the email address of every active California driver?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

btw, You have to laugh at the notion of them trying to make it look like this was our idea...


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> By the way, Lyft has not copied this feature, right? For those who already have upfront, did Lyft adjust its pay schedule when it hit?


In Indiana, Lyft seems to be a little less but I average 1-3 rides per week as I only take rides with crazy surges attached to it. In 2 weeks I'm going back to SoFlo for the fall/winter and I'll assume the rates will have dropped as well. Still, with no surges attached, Lyft has always payed more than Uber IMHO.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> 9
> That’s the message I got In Chicago today


Yea and not only that but the quest was
$100 for 100 rides in the next 2 weeks too 😤
Ps I ended up getting $380 for 60 rides 
and another $120 for 20 more
but I doubt it can be done...


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

When Uber originally took this away from us in April/21 they said they discontinued it because drivers were rejecting too many rides and riders weren't rebooking the rides after 5 mins or some shit. So what's changed in a year and a half? Are these same riders now going to rebook the rides after a driver rejects it over and over? Did Uber do some kind of study that shows drivers will now accept every ride at a lower fare as opposed to before when drivers wouldn't accept the same ride at a higher fare? 

This proves every perk Uber gave drivers leading up to the Prop22 vote was a conspiracy only to oppease drivers into voting in favor of it. Most drivers thought by voting for Prop22 meant Uber would keep the option for drivers to set their fares and see the destination before accepting each ride! Only drivers didn't know there was nothing in the Prop22 initiative that said they had to keep any of those perks. It seems there's some kind of motive behind this move. The Govt is about to come down on companies using gig workers and classifying them as contractors....per Reuters.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Erik M said:


> When Uber originally took this away from us in April/21 they said they discontinued it because drivers were rejecting too many rides and riders weren't rebooking the rides after 5 mins or some shit. So what's changed in a year and a half? Are these same riders now going to rebook the rides after a driver rejects it over and over? Did Uber do some kind of study that shows drivers will now accept every ride at a lower fare as opposed to before when drivers wouldn't accept the same ride at a higher fare?
> 
> This proves every perk Uber gave drivers leading up to the Prop22 vote was a conspiracy only to oppease drivers into voting in favor of it. Most drivers thought by voting for Prop22 meant Uber would keep the option for drivers to set their fares and see the destination before accepting each ride! Only drivers didn't know there was nothing in the Prop22 initiative that said they had to keep any of those perks. It seems there's some kind of motive behind this move. The Govt is about to come down on companies using gig workers and classifying them as contractors....per Reuters.


Very much agree with what you are saying in PP 1, in terms of it doesn't make sense that was the reason. Uber's communications are so full of deceit one can never know if by chance they tell the truth.

On the second PP, I can tell you that I urged riders to vote YES on 22, but not because I thought there was a hope in hell Uber would maintain those juicy benefits. Prop 22 was simply the lesser of two evils. I viewed AB5 employee status (with the resultant fixed shifts, loss of freedom to go offline whenever, reduction in the pool of drivers (some of us would likely have lost the ability to work at all), loss of ability to multi-app, and loss of the choice to reject certain rides, as portending the end of rideshare as we know it.

You must understand that the day RS platforms have to pay drivers by the hour is the day the strategy shifts to keeping every car as full as possible for the entire shift. And that may include forced pooling. No thank you.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> That chick in the photo looks like she had a gun held to her head to get that smile.


Nah, she was constipated all day and finally farted just as they were taking the pic. That’s a look of relief.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> By the way, Lyft has not copied this feature, right? For those who already have upfront, did Lyft adjust its pay schedule when it hit?


@Lord Summerisle has some info on that.

Thankfully that foolishness isn't in Phoenix yet for Lyft.

Hopefully it won't apply to Lyft Lux and Lyft Black.


----------



## Gnash (Dec 28, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea and not only that but the quest was
> $100 for 100 rides in the next 2 weeks too 😤


Pittsburgh too. Same message, And no Boost or plus and $100/100 in two weeks.


----------



## Gnash (Dec 28, 2016)

We got the same message in Pittsburgh. And no Promo for the week. $100/100 rides over two weeks. Hope the weekend has something.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Very much agree with what you are saying in PP 1, in terms of it doesn't make sense that was the reason. Uber's communications are so full of deceit one can never know if by chance they tell the truth.
> 
> On the second PP, I can tell you that I urged riders to vote YES on 22, but not because I thought there was a hope in hell Uber would maintain those juicy benefits. Prop 22 was simply the lesser of two evils. I viewed AB5 employee status (with the resultant fixed shifts, loss of freedom to go offline whenever, reduction in the pool of drivers (some of us would likely have lost the ability to work at all), loss of ability to multi-app, and loss of the choice to reject certain rides, as portending the end of rideshare as we know it.
> 
> You must understand that the day RS platforms have to pay drivers by the hour is the day the strategy shifts to keeping every car as full as possible for the entire shift. And that may include forced pooling. No thank you.


I hear you and agree with you on most parts. But I have to disagree that Uber would not have changed much if ab5 had passed, it was all just threats. What says they couldn't keep the same business model but have majority of their drivers part time employees? P/T employees don't have to receive benefits under the law and most of us are part time drivers and receive benefits from our full time employers already.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Gnash said:


> Pittsburgh too. Same message, And no Boost or plus and $100/100 in two weeks.


They were offering $120 for 60 m-th and I wasnt taking it its was 250 for fri-suday last weekend.
I dont really care too much about the boosts as long as surge is strong. I'm gonna need to rethink my whole deal here . They can shove those long ass rides if they arent surging at least $10. Even at that I'm thinking I need .50 a mile return upfront...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Erik M said:


> I hear you and agree with you on most parts. But I have to disagree that Uber would not have changed much if ab5 had passed, it was all just threats. What says they couldn't keep the same business model but have majority of their drivers part time employees? P/T employees don't have to receive benefits under the law and most of us are part time drivers and receive benefits from our full time employers already.


Yes. I could see them doing a part time strategy. But they would still need to schedule drivers, very carefully, in order to optimize vehicle utilization. That's key. If the cars are empty too often they lose money on a per hour basis. If they don't schedule enough drivers they lose business and have upset customers. This would entail a scheduling nightmare, so I could see Uber having drivers "on call" to work a set (probably low) number of hours that day (with possibly calling in a driver multiple times in a day). So instead of the driver choosing when to go online, the company would be dictating to drivers when they could work.

Per hour employment destroys the legacy model, and the reason most of use like the gig. That is why in this one case I believed Uber's bluffs. It's sad.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They were offering $120 for 60 m-th and I wasnt taking it its was 250 for fri-suday last weekend.
> I dont really care too much about the boosts as long as surge is strong. I'm gonna need to rethink my whole deal here . They can shove those long ass rides if they arent surging at least $10. Even at that I'm thinking I need .50 a mile return upfront...


Uber's attempt to push drivers to do short trips will backfire unless they start increasing the pay for longer trips. It's going to get to the point that longer trip pax will be the ones left stranded or dealing with super long waits.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to my life!

H-Town, Austin and San Antonio has had this since I started doing X back in April, so the pay is truly bad but still better than Eats in H-Town!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's attempt to push drivers to do short trips will backfire unless they start increasing the pay for longer trips. It's going to get to the point that longer trip pax will be the ones left stranded or dealing with super long waits.


Somehow they have figured out a way around this. I believe their default strategy is to migrate drivers away from home so that they are compelled to take long trips going in their direction back home.

The farther a driver is away from home, more likely he is to take a long one. So while you as a local driver aren't going to take that trip to the boonies, they have already moved someone into your area who doesn't live there and a trip to the boonies is a lateral move or takes him closer to home.

They offer the bullshit trips to you to lower your AR and make you more likely to accept the marginal junk they send to you.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Lyft falls as UBS downgrades, cuts estimates, noting driver and consumers prefer Uber | Seeking Alpha


Lyft (LYFT) shares fell nearly 4% on Monday as investment firm UBS downgraded the ride-sharing company and slashed its estimates, noting that both drivers and consumers prefer...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Yes. I could see them doing a part time strategy. But they would still need to schedule drivers, very carefully, in order to optimize vehicle utilization. That's key. If the cars are empty too often they lose money on a per hour basis. If they don't schedule enough drivers they lose business and have upset customers. This would entail a scheduling nightmare, so I could see Uber having drivers "on call" to work a set (probably low) number of hours that day (with possibly calling in a driver multiple times in a day). So instead of the driver choosing when to go online, the company would be dictating to drivers when they could work.
> 
> Per hour employment destroys the legacy model, and the reason most of use like the gig. That is why in this one case I believed Uber's bluffs. It's sad.


It seems like both RS companies could have been profitable had they kept the customer service contact only via email, no call centers so no overhead. Seems like they got too big and that was their downfall. They should have kept fares slightly high but slightly lower than cabs and maintained the 20% take and drivers keep 80%. May have kept Govt regulations off their asses.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

New2This said:


> @Lord Summerisle has some info on that.
> 
> Thankfully that foolishness isn't in Phoenix yet for Lyft.
> 
> Hopefully it won't apply to Lyft Lux and Lyft Black.


Lyft certainly has copied it, they've been testing it in the Inland Empire, payouts seem to be significantly reduced. XL pings still came in without upfront though.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Alright. Look at that fake smile. That guy's _definitely_ got a gun to his head. That's the way Billy Crystal smiled when confronted by Curly in City Slickers. You can't tell me this man is happy about upfront pricing!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Is this the kind of message you got when upfront pricing hit?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They were offering $120 for 60 m-th and I wasnt taking it its was 250 for fri-suday last weekend.
> I dont really care too much about the boosts as long as surge is strong. I'm gonna need to rethink my whole deal here . They can shove those long ass rides if they arent surging at least $10. Even at that I'm thinking I need .50 a mile return upfront...


you wont like it. 100% paycut..


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I always rotate my shield frequencies for just such encounters.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I always rotate my shield frequencies for just such encounters.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I always rotate my shield frequencies for just such encounters.


I see your heading that says Chevy Bolt. I'm assuming that's what you use for ride share? How often do you have to recharge during a RS shift? I'm thinking about buying my neighbors 2017 Nissan Leaf and am curious if it's worth it. I typically only drive Fri. Sat, maybe Sun, usually 6-8hrs in Los Ang/Org Cnty area. Am I going to have to stop to recharge after a few long haul trips between L.A. and O.C.?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Erik M said:


> I see your heading that says Chevy Bolt. I'm assuming that's what you use for ride share? How often do you have to recharge during a RS shift? I'm thinking about buying my neighbors 2017 Nissan Leaf and am curious if it's worth it. I typically only drive Fri. Sat, maybe Sun, usually 6-8hrs in Los Ang/Org Cnty area. Am I going to have to stop to recharge after a few long haul trips between L.A. and O.C.?


Yes Erik, I do drive a Bolt. Several drivers on this forum do. I can wholeheartedly recommend the Bolt. It gets a solid 250 miles on a charge. At most I only charge once per day, and time it to a 45 minute meal break (I have a 100 mile round trip commute to the locale I drive in).

Regarding the Leaf, you have to be cautious. What year is the Leaf you are looking at? The issue (besides the shorter range compared to a Bolt) is battery degradation. The Leaf is the only EV out there that does not provide a coolant system for keeping the battery temperature stable. As a result, Leaf batteries lose range quicker than other EVs. Find out the current range on your neighbor's car.

If you live in a warm climate I would take a hard pass on a Leaf, unless they were nearly giving it away.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Interesting. My California locale has not gotten radar, as far as I know. Haven't seen any indications. I'll have to see what my first few trips look like next time I drive. This is kind of a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I assume the only way to know if pay is reduced is to retroactively calculate the time and distance to compare what the trip would have normally paid?
> 
> ...


Actually Lyft was the first company to implement upfront pricing. I experienced it after dropping off a pax one day in the Sacramento area and the pay was terrible. It’s the beginning of the end. I hope everyone has a good exit strategy.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> btw, You have to laugh at the notion of them trying to make it look like this was out idea...
> 
> View attachment 678573


I don't do lift however for eats I definately want to see the up front total. I turn down so many d's that have no tip and only U pay. Not worth doing.


----------



## michaelstorms2901 (4 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea and not only that but the quest was $100 for 100 rides in the next 2 weeks too 😤


 That is what they did in south Florida. Short rides will pay more than long rides now for you. You will find long rides to be considerably less attractive. The transparency is that Uber is paying less to the driver. You won’t be able to see what you earn per mile or minute and you won’t be able to see if a surge is attached as well as not seeing what the passenger paid. There is ZERO transparency!!!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

michaelstorms2901 said:


> as well as not seeing what the passenger paid.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tkman said:


> I don't do lift however for eats I definately want to see the up front total. I turn down so many d's that have no tip and only U pay. Not worth doing.


This is why the the new model is so disingenuous. _We already had the upfront total_. The ride advertisement has always shown a dollar estimate of what the driver would make. But before it was tied to a mileage and time rate. If the ride took less time or more time the fare would be adjusted accordingly based on time and mileage. With the ride now disconnected from a reference rate there is nothing to stop Uber from low balling. They've removed the anchor.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I would encourage every driver who gets a chance to feedback their opinion to Uber about this change to do so. I accessed this feedback screen from a "Fares created in real time" notice in my Inbox.

Look. You can bet that right now Uber management is holding their breath to see how this wide rollout of Upfront fares goes. This is HUGE. You can be sure someone is reading these feedback forms. This is not just a feel good PR notice.

I sent in feedback that I will be driving less with Uber now and more with Lyft. And that's exactly what I'm going to do. The more drivers that back off from Uber (and I know we all can't or won't), the more likely Uber will rethink this gambit. We are in charge. We just don't know it.


----------



## karkar2000 (4 mo ago)




----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Somehow they have figured out a way around this. I believe their default strategy is to migrate drivers away from home so that they are compelled to take long trips going in their direction back home.
> 
> The farther a driver is away from home, more likely he is to take a long one. So while you as a local driver aren't going to take that trip to the boonies, they have already moved someone into your area who doesn't live there and a trip to the boonies is a lateral move or takes him closer to home.
> 
> They offer the bullshit trips to you to lower your AR and make you more likely to accept the marginal junk they send to you.


I don't care about AR ...
I like a lot os shorter trips in my town .... but I will not drive to the next town for a short trip.
EDIT: Unless I have a paying customer in the car, paying me to get there.

Yes Uber tries to move me away from home ...... but I look at the start and end point of a ride.
If it ends in the next county, 99% of time I reject it.
However I can say I am accepting more rides since the advent of upfront and I have also seen my earnings based on $$$$/mile go up as a result.

I have also had Uber increase the pay on rides where for reasons out of my control, the time or distance on the actual ride increased.

Up Front pricing is not necessarily a bad thing IF IF IF drivers would learn to adjust how they do business under it.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

How the hell did that happen?


----------



## karkar2000 (4 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Is this the kind of message you got when upfront pricing hit?
> 
> View attachment 678546


It didn’t hit yet today was supposed to be the start 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

harcouber said:


> I don't care about AR ...
> I like a lot os shorter trips in my town .... but I will not drive to the next town for a short trip.
> EDIT: Unless I have a paying customer in the car, paying me to get there.
> 
> ...


When everyone adjusts, there will be fewer of your coveted trips.

You can only know if upfront affects your earnings if you tracked $/mi and $/hr before upfront.

My obervation is that I can be more selective and earn less $/hr. Or be less selective and earn less $/mi.

Everyone thinks they are doing it better, but unless you tracked both of those stats prior to upfront, you have no clue.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

My thought was to take a few rides and then multiply the time and miles for the trip by the old calculus, and compare what the ride would have paid before.

Which begs a question. With up front pricing does Uber still show miles driven and time spent in the trip details? Or are we going to have to manually track it?


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

karkar2000 said:


> It didn’t hit yet today was supposed to be the start 🤦🏻‍♂️
> View attachment 678977


I was getting them early this morning around 5:30am from O.C. to LAX. I got about 4 different requests ranging between $38-$48 and 2 of the requests were 21/25mins away from me. After about 7am I didn't get anymore showing upfront info.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

OldBay said:


> When everyone adjusts, there will be fewer of your coveted trips.
> 
> You can only know if upfront affects your earnings if you tracked $/mi and $/hr before upfront.
> 
> ...


For drivers who have been doing food delivery, Upfront Fares will be familiar territory. Trip Radar sucks. It's sole purpose is to make cherrypicking as difficult as possible.

I do food delivery and for me the most important stat is how much the trip pays per minute.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Erik M said:


> When Uber originally took this away from us in April/21 they said they discontinued it because drivers were rejecting too many rides and riders weren't rebooking the rides after 5 mins or some shit. So what's changed in a year and a half? Are these same riders now going to rebook the rides after a driver rejects it over and over? Did Uber do some kind of study that shows drivers will now accept every ride at a lower fare as opposed to before when drivers wouldn't accept the same ride at a higher fare?
> 
> This proves every perk Uber gave drivers leading up to the Prop22 vote was a conspiracy only to oppease drivers into voting in favor of it. Most drivers thought by voting for Prop22 meant Uber would keep the option for drivers to set their fares and see the destination before accepting each ride! Only drivers didn't know there was nothing in the Prop22 initiative that said they had to keep any of those perks. It seems there's some kind of motive behind this move. The Govt is about to come down on companies using gig workers and classifying them as contractors....per Reuters.


If that does happen Uber and Grift won't be do much about it. There needs to be a third classification for GIG workers that allows them to have more control over their job without giving up their autonomy.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Drivers are taking a loss with the current upfront pricing. In L.A./O.C. drivers were getting $.64/mile and $.22/min. I took a screenshot of my latest ride request I received. On this ride I would have earned on the old system, [email protected]$.22/min=$9.02, and [email protected]$.64/mile=$18.18(rounding down) total time + distance = $27.20. This ride was priced at $24.96 which is a difference of $2.24. Not a huge difference but if traffic gets bad whos to say how much you'd be losing out. Plus taking this route is a tollway which costs about $6.50. Is Uber still going to reinburse us for toll charges?


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

New2This said:


> Yep.
> 
> You're ****ed like a Kardashian in a locker room.
> 
> View attachment 678571


Hey I used this stuff as a pre pubescent teen!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Erik M said:


> Drivers are taking a loss with the current upfront pricing. In L.A./O.C. drivers were getting $.64/mile and $.22/min. I took a screenshot of my latest ride request I received. On this ride I would have earned on the old system, [email protected]$.22/min=$9.02, and [email protected]$.64/mile=$18.18(rounding down) total time + distance = $27.20. This ride was priced at $24.96 which is a difference of $2.24. Not a huge difference but if traffic gets bad whos to say how much you'd be losing out. Plus taking this route is a tollway which costs about $6.50. Is Uber still going to reinburse us for toll charges?


Good post! What's worse, the next offer could be a dollar less. Then next month $2 less. Without a benchmark mileage and minute rate they can offer what they want. This is a lobster in ever heating up water conundrum. And in my California locale with a 5 second ping, I'm not sure I'll be able to select only the rides that match the old rate.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

I don’t think this will be good for us in the long term at all but I would sacrifice a minor amount of pay to not get some of these random 30 minute 15 mile trips shoved up my rear end. My anxiety level for stepping on a landmine trip is significantly reduced now.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Steve412 said:


> I don’t think this will be good for us in the long term at all but I would sacrifice a minor amount of pay to not get some of these random 30 minute 15 mile trips shoved up my rear end. My anxiety level for stepping on a landmine trip is significantly reduced now.


You know, I hate to say it, but I'm kinda coming around. It's nice to know what I'm up against with my next trip. I was able to accept trips from LAX back to O.C. without using the destination filter and was still able to meet my personal quota I set for myself. The fares are lower but not by that much. I guess I'll give up a few bucks to know where I'm going and how much I'm gonna make. As long as they don't f*ck around any further with our pay structure but I'm optimistic about it! Why couldn't Uber just kept our ability to see destination Info before removing it back in April/2021. I would have no complaints if our pay could have stayed the same as it was back than with the ability to see destination Info but I guess Uber has to feel they're somehow f*cking our ass without the courtesy of reach around.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Last day before upfront fares I get a 57 minute trip out of the airport into the middle of nowhere, almost run out of battery power trying to reach a preferred charger, and miss a major concert surge because of that trip and all the bonus (somewhat self inflicted) nonsense. 

Today I knew where I was going and had a worry free evening and made 2x as much as yesterday


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

karkar2000 said:


> It didn’t hit yet today was supposed to be the start 🤦🏻‍♂️
> View attachment 678977


impossible . the shit rides rocket in , in my city diamond pro 88% to 45%
how can you take a ride that paid $9 that pays $ 4.75 for 30 mins


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Erik M said:


> You know, I hate to say it, but I'm kinda coming around. It's nice to know what I'm up against with my next trip. I was able to accept trips from LAX back to O.C. without using the destination filter and was still able to meet my personal quota I set for myself. The fares are lower but not by that much. I guess I'll give up a few bucks to know where I'm going and how much I'm gonna make. As long as they don't f*ck around any further with our pay structure but I'm optimistic about it! Why couldn't Uber just kept our ability to see destination Info before removing it back in April/2021. I would have no complaints if our pay could have stayed the same as it was back than with the ability to see destination Info but I guess Uber has to feel they're somehow f*cking our ass without the courtesy of reach around.


You're in California, right? Didn't you already have the 5/10 feature? If so, you already knew where you were going and how much you were going to make. It has been being advertised up front. Assuming you accepted half your requests. What you have now gained is a 0/10 feature whereby you always see the destination. Is that what you are saying you like?

I like your optimism, but can we seriously believe offers won't be decreased over time? That is the reason Uber removed the fixed rates of time and distance. There is literally no other justification for doing so. I don't do delivery but it appears Uber is now copying the Eats model. And you see how often the delivery drivers are complaining about the low offers. I will bet a dollar to a hole in a donut that offers will decrease over time with upfront fares. I would much prefer a 5/10 system where we have to take a crap ride or two now and then in order to keep the rates guaranteed. And even sans destination info there the Long Ride advertisement is still there.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Steve412 said:


> Last day before upfront fares I get a 57 minute trip out of the airport into the middle of nowhere, almost run out of battery power trying to reach a preferred charger, and miss a major concert surge because of that trip and all the bonus (somewhat self inflicted) nonsense.
> 
> Today I knew where I was going and had a worry free evening and made 2x as much as yesterday


Did you not have the Long Ride indicator pop up before for trips like that?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> You're in California, right? Didn't you already have the 5/10 feature? If so, you already knew where you were going and how much you were going to make. It has been being advertised up front. Assuming you accepted half your requests. What you have now gained is a 0/10 feature whereby you always see the destination. Is that what you are saying you like?
> 
> I like your optimism, but can we seriously believe offers won't be decreased over time? That is the reason Uber removed the fixed rates of time and distance. There is literally no other justification for doing so. I don't do delivery but it appears Uber is now copying the Eats model. And you see how often the delivery drivers are complaining about the low offers. I will bet a dollar to a hole in a donut that offers will decrease over time with upfront fares. I would much prefer a 5/10 system where we have to take a crap ride or two now and then in order to keep the rates guaranteed. And even sans destination info there the Long Ride advertisement is still there.


5/10 was always a joke. 2 minutes in a remote area and Uber can send you 10 requests in a minute with pickups over 10 miles. Accepting 50% of requests is always a losing proposition. The upfront earnings are much better and didn't come with a pay cut over here.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Did you not have the Long Ride indicator pop up before for trips like that?


No. Completely was let down by the app. I think it said 56 minutes or 58 minutes when I started the trip. I debated asking him to leave. He was an ok dude and I didn’t hate the ride. But it completely ruined my evening.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Is this the kind of message you got when upfront pricing hit?
> 
> View attachment 678546


This is Ubers way of saying "We'll give you more contractor rights in exchange for us feasting more on your earnings and you not seeing the upfront passenger payment to us Uber because now we got a lot of ant 🐜 to cover most demand. Our Utopia has arrived."


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> You're in California, right? Didn't you already have the 5/10 feature? If so, you already knew where you were going and how much you were going to make. It has been being advertised up front. Assuming you accepted half your requests. What you have now gained is a 0/10 feature whereby you always see the destination. Is that what you are saying you like?
> 
> I like your optimism, but can we seriously believe offers won't be decreased over time? That is the reason Uber removed the fixed rates of time and distance. There is literally no other justification for doing so. I don't do delivery but it appears Uber is now copying the Eats model. And you see how often the delivery drivers are complaining about the low offers. I will bet a dollar to a hole in a donut that offers will decrease over time with upfront fares. I would much prefer a 5/10 system where we have to take a crap ride or two now and then in order to keep the rates guaranteed. And even sans destination info there the Long Ride advertisement is still there.


I hear you and was much happier with the per min per mile. Maybe I just had a good night last night so was feeling good. Deep down I know this is bullshit and will only start to spiral downward from here, much more than it already has!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> For drivers who have been doing food delivery, Upfront Fares will be familiar territory. Trip Radar sucks. It's sole purpose is to make cherrypicking as difficult as possible.
> 
> I do food delivery and for me the most important stat is how much the trip pays per minute.


Eats doesn't put as many miles on your car. With upfront, I can make same $/hr, but I find I am making less $/mi, so my net is less.


Erik M said:


> You know, I hate to say it, but I'm kinda coming around. It's nice to know what I'm up against with my next trip. I was able to accept trips from LAX back to O.C. without using the destination filter and was still able to meet my personal quota I set for myself. The fares are lower but not by that much. I guess I'll give up a few bucks to know where I'm going and how much I'm gonna make. As long as they don't f*ck around any further with our pay structure but I'm optimistic about it! Why couldn't Uber just kept our ability to see destination Info before removing it back in April/2021. I would have no complaints if our pay could have stayed the same as it was back than with the ability to see destination Info but I guess Uber has to feel they're somehow f*cking our ass without the courtesy of reach around.


You drove more miles though, and your net is considerably less.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> 5/10 was always a joke. 2 minutes in a remote area and Uber can send you 10 requests in a minute with pickups over 10 miles. Accepting 50% of requests is always a losing proposition. The upfront earnings are much better and didn't come with a pay cut over here.


Let's talk in 6 months.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Let's talk in 6 months.


The game is always changing. Your talking about 6 months...more like 2 months the way this game changes. I've been in it since the beginning so if I know anything then it's change in rideshare. That why you adapt when change happens.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I would encourage every driver who gets a chance to feedback their opinion to Uber about this change to do so. I accessed this feedback screen from a "Fares created in real time" notice in my Inbox.
> 
> Look. You can bet that right now Uber management is holding their breath to see how this wide rollout of Upfront fares goes. This is HUGE. You can be sure someone is reading these feedback forms. This is not just a feel good PR notice.
> 
> ...


The only feedback that matters is if more drivers stop driving.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> That why you adapt when change happens.


And you can adapt by turning off your app.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Erik M said:


> I hear you and was much happier with the per min per mile. Maybe I just had a good night last night so was feeling good. Deep down I know this is bullshit and will only start to spiral downward from here, much more than it already has!


I did my first 8 rides yesterday and I had a "good" shift too. This was with a degree of cherry picking what looked like good paying rides in the 5 seconds we have to choose.

But this is to be expected. Uber expects us to be checking the first few days. But you can bet a dollar to a whole in a donut that the upfront fare offers will start to decrease over time (there is literally no other reason for them to disconnect from a time and mileage rate sheet).

Here are the 8 rides, with the old fare extrapolated from the old rate sheet. Tips, fuel surcharges, and no emissions bonus fro driving an EV are excluded.


Prior fareNew FareDistance4.77​4.73​1.5​20.02​23.14​15.5​7.01​5.48​3.4​5.40​4.72​2​7.83​11.18​4.4​10.30​13.54​5.9​4.82​4.72​2.1​11.36​10.63​8.1​*$71.52*​*$78.14*​


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Invisible said:


> And you can adapt by turning off your app.


Why would I do that? I like this job.

Just another former disgruntled driver who hates Uber lol. Cant seem to go anywhere on the former without running into those.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why would I do that? I like this job.
> 
> Just another former disgruntled driver who hates Uber lol. Cant seem to go anywhere on the former without running into those.


She has good reason to be disgruntled.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> That why you adapt when change happens.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why would I do that? I like this job.
> 
> Just another former disgruntled driver who hates Uber lol. Cant seem to go anywhere on the former without running into those.


Actually I’m not disgruntled. Returning to W2 work was the best for me. No way could I survive with the pay now in my old market.

You keep running into former drivers saying similar things because the rates are in the toilet. We can’t understand why some like you are so happy to accept so many 💩 offers especially in places like CA, where you are, paying $7 a gallon.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Actually I’m not disgruntled. Returning to W2 work was the best for me. No way could I survive with the pay now in my old market.
> 
> You keep running into former drivers saying similar things because the rates are in the toilet. We can’t understand why some like you are so happy to accept so many 💩 offers especially in places like CA, where you are, paying $7 a gallon.


Thats right in YOUR old market. What would you know about mine and what I make here?? You dont know anything about our offers so how would you know its shit?? You just stick to the same narrative that most of these angry members on here stick too. Just because you couldnt make money at this gig dont assume that everyone cant.

Explain to me why you come to a forum to discuss a gig that you apparently didnt make any money at and were so unhappy with? Did you not waste enough time driving that you felt the need to double up your wasted time on the company? Makes no sense to me.

I can understand coming back to talk to friends but when you say things like..." just turn off your app" " dont drive for peanuts" etc...things along that line that most of you disgruntled drivers say. I dont want to hear it. You should know every market is different. I dont make what you make. I dont play the game the same way that you did.

I make twice the minimum wage in my market and I enjoy the job. Why would I turn off the app or get a W2 job. Its funny Ive worked alot of W2 and they werent all that great. Most of my friends and family work W2 and they dont seem as happy as me. All im saying is if you got a beef with company thats one thing but dont tell me what I make because you hear from other members that they make no money.

Go look at the history of my posts if you wanna get an idea of how we do out here.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> She has good reason to be disgruntled.


What does that mean? In this country you have the option the choice on how and who you make money from. Anyone who signs up to do rideshare knows exactlly what they signed up for. No one is forcing you to signup and everyone knows this gig can be takin away at anytime. Thats what you signed up for. Any former disgruntled drivers have no leg to stand on.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> What does that mean? In this country you have the option the choice on how and who you make money from. Anyone who signs up to do rideshare knows exactlly what they signed up for. No one is forcing you to signup and everyone knows this gig can be takin away at anytime. Thats what you signed up for. Any former disgruntled drivers have no leg to stand on.


She's disgruntled with Uber. You sound like you're disgruntled with life. Take that chip off your shoulder. You'll get along better with people.

Love,
Tron


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> She's disgruntled with Uber. You sound like you're disgruntled with life. Take that chip off your shoulder. You'll get along better with people.
> 
> Love,
> Tron


Not at all. Dont mistake my strong opinion for being unhappy. Complete opposite. 

Love,
CJ


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just thinking about this some more and trying to find a point of moderation (or put another way.. pay optimization).... After yesterday's Uber rides, and with the Lyft geofence filter working well (so far), I can see taking more Lyft and less Uber rides. But I'm not going to drop Uber. It will just be extra work tracking rides like above table to watch the trends. Uber is still paying the extra $1 for a no emissions vehicle. And since Lyft is still matching Uber's old pay rate Uber is still paying a bit better for my particular circumstance. So for the moment....

(the above table does not include the no emissions bonus)


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Just another former disgruntled driver who hates Uber lol.


Yep, a bitter old hag.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

WTF? Is Uber doing now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Is this the kind of message you got when upfront pricing hit?
> 
> View attachment 678546


Call Federal trade commission for fraud 1-877-FTC-HELP (1-877-382-4357)
Explain what's going on with Ubers New upfront fare flash split second display scam


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just edited thread from Up front "pricing" to up front "fares". Sorry, had the terminology wrong.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Eats doesn't put as many miles on your car. With upfront, I can make same $/hr, but I find I am making less $/mi, so my net is less.
> 
> You drove more miles though, and your net is considerably less.


I'm not arguing that. I do have a $3400/mortgage in Hunt Beach I struggle to pay so for now I have to keep doing this "gig" on the side!


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Anubis said:


> This is Ubers way of saying "We'll give you more contractor rights in exchange for us feasting more on your earnings and you not seeing the upfront passenger payment to us Uber because now we got a lot of ant 🐜 to cover most demand. Our Utopia has arrived."


They offer boosts, but take more when they do that.  The boost winds up netting half the boost give or take and they hope we will not see that.
Take snapshots of all your ride offers. Ask customers what they are paying. Keep a record. UpWhazoo pricing is a mighty fine how do you do and FU to drivers. They have no respect... and can you blame them with all the toxic drivers? Just wait until those toxic drivers are the only one's left.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> They offer boosts, but take more when they do that. The boost winds up netting half the boost give or take and they hope we will not see that.
> Take snapshots of all your ride offers. Ask customers what they are paying. Keep a record. UpWhazoo pricing is a mighty fine how do you do and FU to drivers. They have no respect... and can you blame them with all the toxic drivers? Just wait until those toxic drivers are the only one's left.


Ur right, they just dudect the boost amount from the offer they send you. I noticed that Saturday night when I had a $18 boost and didn't notice a significant increase in the fare.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I hate to say it, but they are rolling this out everywhere. Maybe the only way is for everyone in up front wahzoo pricing to stop working for a day.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I am 100% up for that. Rideshare as we have known it has ceased to exist. It's a new ballgame.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

karkar2000 said:


> View attachment 678947


What fresh hell is this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, I guess they too know about what's really going on. UBER rounds up poor people , Make them to drivers , constantly sends out driver discipline teams as a passengers , harassing them , rate them unfairly, stealing tips , stealing distances , stealing fares , 
Set up crimes , encouraging human trafficking with IG influencers/ Sex escorts in disguise , etcetc ... 
Will see what's gonna happens next . 









Uber, Doordash plunge after Labor Department proposes change to gig worker classification


The proposed rule sent stocks for gig companies like DoorDash, Lyft and Uber down.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

After a month of experimenting with this new "upfront pricing", I can agree like everyone else that it sucks ass! Boosts are merely deducted from the offer they send you. Their take is now about 70% vs 30% to us! It's absoultly pathetic. Only good weekend was this past one during Halloween, was able to make $450 between 7pm to 12am on Saturday.









This request came in just before posting this and this use to be a $40 ride from O.C. to LAX around this same time. I'm finding I have to only take XL rides or it's not worth the effort.


----------

